# Decrypt redump iso?



## sbga420 (Mar 18, 2022)

I downloaded 300gb of ps3 iso in a redump labeled torrent and now am realizing they're all encrypted and won't run with webman or multiman. Is there a tool to decrypt them?


----------



## Magsor (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd say RPSC3 is your best bet.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 20, 2022)

https://rpcs3.net/quickstart


If there isn't an .ird file that matches your title ID, you cannot use this method to dump your selected PlayStation 3 disc at this time.
Using PS3 ISO Patcher, select the matching .iso and .ird files, then press Patch to apply the decryption keys to the .iso file.
Using 3K3Y IsoTools press Decrypt button and select the .iso with patched-in decryption keys. This will produce decrypted .dec.iso file.


----------



## tommaloney (Apr 14, 2022)

did you figure this out yet, I just got mine to work with PS3Dec


----------



## ch3bastian (Oct 14, 2022)

Look for: *PS3 Disc Dumper on GitHub*

Mount the ISOs, run the tool and it will start to decrypt it to a JB folder without any key


----------



## Humm (Dec 10, 2022)

ch3bastian said:


> Look for: *PS3 Disc Dumper on GitHub*
> 
> Mount the ISOs, run the tool and it will start to decrypt it to a JB folder without any key
> 
> ...


I had problem when running the Ps3 Disc Dumper. There isn't ".exe" file. I read multiple time de "READ ME" but I still can't figure what do I need to do


----------



## godreborn (Dec 10, 2022)

Humm said:


> I had problem when running the Ps3 Disc Dumper. There isn't ".exe" file. I read multiple time de "READ ME" but I still can't figure what do I need to do


https://github.com/13xforever/ps3-disc-dumper


----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2022)

Humm said:


> I had problem when running the Ps3 Disc Dumper. There isn't ".exe" file. I read multiple time de "READ ME" but I still can't figure what do I need to do


https://github.com/13xforever/ps3-disc-dumper/releases/tag/v3.3.4

Download the _win64_ zip.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

You will need a specific compatible Blu-ray drive to rip them on your PC. If you don't have one then you can use your PS3 to rip them instead.

http://wiki.redump.org/index.php?ti..._Disc_Drive_Compatibility#PlayStation_3_.26_4


----------

